

Guido van Rossum on removal of GIL: "It isn't Easy to Remove the GIL" - nickb
http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=214235

======
alec
No, it's not easy, but neither is garbage collection, good optimizations, a
clean interface, helpful documentation, or anything that makes a language
really great. If I'm going to keep using Python in the future, I'm going to
want threading, and right now it sucks.

------
jey
I wonder how nasty it would be to do a new implementation of Python in C/C++.
Maybe one that doesn't have the GIL, has a proper exact GC, and emits LLVM or
something. PyPy seems to be addressing some of these issues.

I wonder what the GIL is actually being used for... I don't see why the
interpreter needs so much damn locking.

~~~
euccastro
What kind of nasty are you thinking about?

~~~
jey
I just mean implementation difficulty to do a clean, efficient, extensible new
implementation.

------
euccastro
The 'open letter' whiner got more of a response than he deserved. I'm actually
surprised at Guido.

